# YouTube Live Streams on Roamio



## mcbrems (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey TiVo,

I can easily watch any normal YouTube video on my new Roamio, but for some reason live YouTube streams are not available. I can cast regular YouTube videos to my Roamio from my iPhone or my laptop, but when I try to cast a live YouTube stream, my Roamio reports that the video is not accessible. I tried tagging the YouTube live streams as "Watch Later," but they also do not show up in my YouTube account on my Roamio.

It was the damper on my weekend, after popping $200 for the Roamio when my HTPC died, and I couldn't watch the live Coachella stream. My friends with AppleTVs, Rokus, and ChromeCasts all reported the feed was gorgeous.

In addition to my OTA recordings, I need my Roamio to deliver all possible and probable online content, especially for $14.99 a month.

Can this capability be included in near future updates? Not to be pushy, but the sooner the better. Okay, just a little pushy.

Thanks,
McB

Hey All,

I can easily watch any normal YouTube video on my new Roamio, but for some reason live YouTube streams are not available. I can cast regular YouTube videos to my Roamio from my iPhone or my laptop, but when I try to cast a live YouTube stream, my Roamio reports that the video is not accessible. I tried tagging the YouTube live streams as "Watch Later," but they also do not show up in my YouTube account on my Roamio.

It was the damper on my weekend, after popping $200 for the Roamio after my HTPC died, and I couldn't watch the live Coachella stream. My friends with AppleTVs and Rokus all reported the feed was gorgeous.

In addition to my OTA recordings, I need my Roamio to deliver all possible and probable online content, especially for $14.99 a month.

Can this capability be included in near future updates?

Thanks,
McB


----------

